# parhain terveisin



## Setwale_Charm

Hei!!
 In which situations is this greeting normally used?
In birthday greetings? At the end of a letter?


----------



## Hakro

Hei Setwale Charm!

"Parhain terveisin" is normally used only at the end of a letter to a person who is not a close friend, at the end of a business letter for example, i.e. where you would in English use "best regards". Not in birthday greetings.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia, Hakro!


----------

